# video processor question



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

So planning on buying a 1080p projector. The Epson 9700 pro has the ability to keep the anamorphic lens on while it electronically changes the video so every signal looks proper. It would be nice to be able to buy the less expensive one have something that would change the video signal before it enters the projector. Does a video processor do that.... and which one would you recommend?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thread moved to Video Processor section.

Sadly, I'm no expert in this and can't help, but hopefully someone in this forum can.


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

This was just sent from DVDO
Hello,

Yes, our processors can manipulate the image so the aspect ratio remain as original even with the anamorphic lens in place. The processor can horizontally squeeze 16:9 and 4:3 images. Then the anamorphic lens stretches the image out to original aspect ratio. I recommend the iScan VP50 for this task. Although iScan VP50 has been discontinued there may refurbished models available.

Regards,
Ken


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Edge VP also does this and may be a better choice than the discontinued VP50 IMHO, they pop up used from time to time and are pretty reasonable brand new. There are three direct access buttons on the Edge's remote that change from 16:9 (for non lens use and for 16:9 TV), 4:3 which squeezes a 16:9 picture so that the lens then stretches it back to the correct proportions for 16:9. The third button 4:3LB does the required vertical stretch (VS) which pushes the black bars off the image and uses the whole panel for the 'active' part of the 2.35:1 source. 

As this is scaling then there is a small variation between devices: On test patterns I could see that the Edge did a slightly better job than the same VS in my projector (HD350), but on real film it was harder to see. Likewise my new Lumagen Mini3D VP adds a subtle further improvement (mostly it seems to just look a little sharper than the Edge/HD350 but it's nit picking really).

Note that 4:3 mode (AKA Horizontal Squeeze) 'wastes' some resolution as 4:3 only uses approx 1400 x 1080 of the panel. This is why if I watch a whole 1.85:1 film on BluRay I just leave my VP in 16:9 mode for full resolution. I don't have a curved screen and I've set up a separate calibration to allow the same fL and colour temperature as for my scope viewing with lens. It saves wearing out the glass on the Isco as well.


----------

